# Computer Died & Won't Turn On



## B_Jammin (Dec 14, 2005)

I just recently finished putting together my new computer:

AMD Althon64 3500+ 2.2Ghz
500w Power Supply
Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI Motherboard
GeForce 6600GT 128mb PCI-E Video Card
160gb 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive
1gb DDR PC2700 Memory

It has been working fine for a few weeks now. However, this morning I turned on the computer and while it was booting up, everything suddenly died completely. Now when I hit the power button, nothing at all happens (no fans, LEDs, etc. comes).

I have tried shorting the power switch leads with a screwdriver to turn it on without using the power switch itself and still nothing happens. I have also diconnected my hard drive, cd drive, took out my memory stick and my video card and it is still not turning on at all. I have a feeling it could be the power supply, but I am not sure. Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem might be?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

power supply


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

well it could be either the power supply or the motherboard. The motherboard wont conduct electricity if its defective somehow...

I learned that the hard way the other day. But try the power supply first replace it or try it on another PC if you can. If it works the next option would be the motherboard


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

Sounds like the psu is dead, to test, remove it from the computer completely then plug into the wall outlet and on the 20/24 pin connector short the green wirer and any black wirer.

This should turn the psu on if not it is dead.

Rick


----------

